# SW9VE



## littlebake04 (Feb 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me anything about the SW9VE. Good bad i want it all


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

you may have more luck on glocktalk.com or http://www.gunboards.com/forums/ these two pages have so much info and the gunboards pople are very helpfull.


----------

